# sick cichlid.



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a sick cichlid. Im not sure the name of him ( I got him as a baby in the "assorted cichlid" tank) He has orangish/yellow and black verticle stripes. Well its seems he has somethign eating at him. His tail is shredded halfway and is white> IDK its wierd to expain but you can see the whole outline of his tail but half of it is white and cut up...nothign another fish could have sone...It is also like this on his pectoral fins. Any ideas of what this is or how to treat it?

Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = 0
Nitrate = 5ppm
temp = 80 F
ph = 8.0
size = 85 Gal


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fin rot maybe?


----------

